# HELP New baby with crooked legs



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

Just had a new baby born a few mins ago. His front legs are bent and he is standing on his knees or walking with his hooves flipped under. I tried to tape them temporarily until I find out what I need to do for him


----------



## canthavejust1 (Oct 12, 2012)

I'd say he needs a bose(selenium) shot. They may straighten some on their own but I'd get a bose shot into him. You have to get it from a vet I believe


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

I can take him to the vet first thing in the morning if I need to. Did I do the right thing by trying to tape his legs straight so that he can walk?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

He needs a shot of BoSe. And not the gel. He needs the shot.


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

ksalvagno said:


> He needs a shot of BoSe. And not the gel. He needs the shot.


Where do I get it at? No feed stores are open around here. Can I only get it from vet? Will he be ok until first think in the morning? I have them taped so that he can stand and walk. And he is nursing ok.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You have to get BoSe from the vet.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Taping them is fine as long as it's not too tight. It will help the tendons stretch. He does need the BO.SE shot though and I always give an extra Vitamin E gel cap for a couple days as well. Just poke the end with a needle and squeeze the oil into his mouth.


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

goathiker said:


> Taping them is fine as long as it's not too tight. It will help the tendons stretch. He does need the BO.SE shot though and I always give an extra Vitamin E gel cap for a couple days as well. Just poke the end with a needle and squeeze the oil into his mouth.


I made sure it wasn't too tight. But I didn't tape his feet. I started taping right above his hooves. Is that right or should I have taped the hooves also. Calling the vet here after hours is very expensive. Will he be ok til in the morning then I can go to the office to get it?


----------



## ogfabby (Jan 3, 2013)

Look up jack mauldins video on weak legs on YouTube. I had one born like this that was perfectly fine after about 3 days.


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

ogfabby said:


> Look up jack mauldins video on weak legs on YouTube. I had one born like this that was perfectly fine after about 3 days.


This does last baby was born the same way last year,but not nearly as bad. The baby was fine after a couple days also. But this little guy was pretty bad before I taped them straight. He couldn't even walk on his hooves only on his knees


----------



## LamanchaAcres (Jan 11, 2013)

We have had this before, i believe its from the baby not having enough room in the womb. Ours were also walking on their knees. We let them out 2 tomes a day and "helped" them stand so that the tendons would get stronger. It was resolved in a week. A good shot of bose would help though.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Yes he's fine until tomorrow and however you taped him, if it's working, then it's right.


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

goathiker said:


> Yes he's fine until tomorrow and however you taped him, if it's working, then it's right.











His little hooves are still curled under. Should I tape them straight too or is it ok like that?


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

As long as he can get up and to his mom to nurse, he'll be fine.


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

Ok thanks. I just worry too much I guess  he is wobbling around good and nursing good also


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

He's fine. I've seen them much worse then that. I had one here before I heard of Bo.Se, who had his legs stretched straight out in front with his hooves curled down to walk on. He looked like a spider. He was fine in a couple weeks.


----------



## citylights (Jul 3, 2009)

What area do you live in? I know the southwest is very selenium deficient which affects legs/tendons. Talk to a vet tomorrow and see if you need to supplement with the BoSe -- good luck!


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

goathiker said:


> He's fine. I've seen them much worse then that. I had one here before I heard of Bo.Se, who had his legs stretched straight out in front with his hooves curled down to walk on. He looked like a spider. He was fine in a couple weeks.


Ok. That's good to know.


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

citylights said:


> What area do you live in? I know the southwest is very selenium deficient which affects legs/tendons. Talk to a vet tomorrow and see if you need to supplement with the BoSe -- good luck!


I live in georgia


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Mom most likely needs a dose of BoSe as well...: )


----------



## LittleGoatGal (Jan 9, 2013)

bose or vitamin E/ selenium paste if you can't get any from the vet they have the paste at the feed store/tractor supply. I would splint his legs also. We had a calf born like that on the ranch I worked on


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

He'll be just fine till morning. If you dont want to buy a whole bottle of BoSe your vet can either sell you a dose or inject it himself.
Your little guy will be perfect in a few days.


----------



## ogfabby (Jan 3, 2013)

I had one of a set of triplets that was like that. Walked on her knees for a few days. As long as it is nursing, I would let it work itself out.


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

nancy d said:


> He'll be just fine till morning. If you dont want to buy a whole bottle of BoSe your vet can either sell you a dose or inject it himself.
> Your little guy will be perfect in a few days.


Any idea what a bottle cost?


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

Anyone?


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

I think mine was around 28 for 50mls.


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

nancy d said:


> I think mine was around 28 for 50mls.


Ok thanks. Very affordable if I can get the vet to sell me some.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

It was 100ml
note to self; do not trust memory


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

nancy d said:


> It was 100ml
> note to self; do not trust memory


Lol


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Yeah, mine was about the same. It lasts me 2 years usually.


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

I took him to the vet this morning to ry to get him a sho of bose. The vet said bose was a waste of time and money and that it wouldn't help him. He just put splints on him


----------



## OakHollowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

He definitely needs some selenium. Most vets know very little about goats, and probably are not aware of how important selenium is for goats' health. I would definitely try asking other vets in your area. Good luck! He is a cutie.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree ,the baby needs Bo-se, please give it. 

Depending on size 1/8cc to 1/4 cc


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I double that...BoSe is needed..if yo cannot get a vet to give you a shot for your baby..TSC or farm supply store has Selenium Vit e E gel that you can give once a month...


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

I asked for it a few times but I just got a dumb look. He didn't even tell me how long to leave the splints on him after I asked. He just went on and on telling me some story about new born horses.. My vet is semi retiring so I had to see someone else again. Just very frustrating I'm in the process of trying to find another vet familiar with goats. But the closest vets besides them are about an hour and 1/2 away.


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

He also acted like he didn't appreciate me telling him what the baby needed.


----------



## OakHollowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

I would definitely look into selenium gel in the meantime. Their is also a new online place called Vetserv that sells RX meds. I have never used them, but I think it would be worth a shot. You can also give vitamin E gel capsules from any store.


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

OakHollowRanch said:


> I would definitely look into selenium gel in the meantime. Their is also a new online place called Vetserv that sells RX meds. I have never used them, but I think it would be worth a shot. You can also give vitamin E gel capsules from any store.


I checked out the site. It asked for a state DMV license #


----------



## KermitWC (Feb 22, 2011)

You do not need a DMV license. You can just sign up.


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

KermitWC said:


> You do not need a DMV license. You can just sign up.


Ok thanks


----------

